# What is this?



## jdrawdy (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe this is the right place for this.  A friend of mine found this and was wanting to know what it is and what was it used for.  I figured some of the knowledgable people on here would know.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Interesting...No clue


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 2, 2010)

combination hammer and nail puller?????


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 2, 2010)

Perhaps a tool for forming a head on one end of a rivet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 2, 2010)

Thingamajigy goes with a whachamacallit


----------



## fishtail (Sep 2, 2010)

How's about a picture of the other side of that thing?
There are a lot of variations to a barbed wire fence tool.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it is a tooth setter for setting teeth on a saw blade.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 2, 2010)

Likely a fencing hammer/barbed wire stretcher combo, but I've never seen one quite like it.


----------



## 24point (Sep 2, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> Thingamajigy goes with a whachamacallit


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 3, 2010)

my guess is also a fencing tool, that's one stout hammer. looks homemade and very inovative.


----------



## jdrawdy (Sep 6, 2010)

i guess i should have told you that it only about 8 to 10 inches long.  I don't see how it could be used as a fencing tool.  Pine nut may be right it does look like it could have been used to set the teeth on a cross cut saw.


----------



## runswithbeer (Sep 6, 2010)

monolithic hammer


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 7, 2010)

jdrawdy said:


> i guess i should have told you that it only about 8 to 10 inches long.  I don't see how it could be used as a fencing tool.  Pine nut may be right it does look like it could have been used to set the teeth on a cross cut saw.



I can see how it would be used as a fencing tool to put up "bobbed" wire, or such.

You would slide the wire into the slot on the head, use the round head to tighten and wrap if necessary, then hammer in a staple.


----------



## crsdos (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like it might be a old piano tuning tool.


----------



## kalebelk (Sep 10, 2010)

it is a hen weigh


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 11, 2010)

That'ud be 'bout three pounds.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought I had one of those and found it yesterday!  My Dad told me it was a tool for setting teeth on a saw.   I remembered that when I saw mine.  I had to see it to remember that it was the same tool you posted.  I'm sorry I do not know how to post pics.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 11, 2010)

OK now I'm unsure and think maybe I was wrong.  When I Googled it, the pics don't look anything like your tool but I think I have a tool like the ones on Google!  I definitly have a tool like yours though , and now I want to know what the heck it is too?  My bad, sorry.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 11, 2010)

Yours looks older than mine but mine shows wear at the opening of the key slot.  Your handle is a more primative looking than mine.  I'm sure the tool goes back to pre 1955 as that is when my Grandfatrher died and when my dad acquired it.  I wonder if NCHillbilly might be right or close.


----------



## kalebelk (Sep 13, 2010)

*found it.*

it is a swaging hammer. check out this link

http://www.jonzimmersantiquetools.com/features/saw_filing.html


----------



## pine nut (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey thanks for the info.  I was right the first time too, but didn't know it and got confused when I saw my tooth setter of a different type.  I'll probably never use the swaging hammer but nice to know what it is.  Bill


----------



## jdrawdy (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  Appreciate all the info


----------

